# Mini Mill Spindle Lock Mod



## Ken I (Dec 24, 2014)

After losing my original spindle locking pin, I decided to make a new one but captive so as to avoid the frustrations of searching for the thing every time I needed it.







All the bits disassembled.






Note the double detent for in and out and the reduced Ø land in between - this allows movement between in and out but prevents the complete removal of the pin without removing the cap screw (the ball bumps up into the spring spiggot turned onto the cap screw).

That's an M5 cap screw and a Ø4mm ball. The spacer was for final length qualification without running the thread runout end into the hole as there are only 4-5 turns of thread after allowing for the spring.

I should have made it from solid but as a prototype I made it from M10 threaded rod which unfortunately does not clean up for the required Ø8.5 - it works so I'll remake it when it annoys me sufficiently.

Regards,

Ken


----------



## DJP (Dec 24, 2014)

I solved the problem of the errant locking pin in a simpler way. I attached a big red plastic flag to the end of the pin. It allows me to find it quickly and it reminds me that the lock is engaged when changing cutters so that I don't start the machine in the locked position. 

Your implementation is much more sophisticated. Well done.


----------

